# Gold plated bullion



## Mitch101 (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi, my names Mitch and I'm living in QLD Aus.
I've been interested in gold refining for a while now and after finding this site I was finally able to do it safely and with great results. At the moment I'm working with mostly RAM fingers until I get the process down and then will will move on to other processes like AR and the like.

I was on eBay earlier today and saw a gold 24K plated bullion over copper base for $9, it says there is at about 1 gram of gold on it. 
My question is, if I was to buy it could I use the AP method to remove the copper base? That would just leave the gold plating as a loose "leaf" in solution. 

Now if I were to believe the seller and got 1 gram of 24K gold form it and with today's gold price as $1534 ish an ounce, making it $54 ish a gram, making my profit $45 ish. That's not including the copper that I had in solution.

Does this make sense and would this work ?? 

I appreciate all feedback 
Thanks in advance


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Mar 28, 2015)

Why would someone sell 1 gram of gold for $9? It has been said many times here before, people are not in the business of giving away money. If something sounds too good to be true, stay away from it.


----------



## heliman4141 (Mar 28, 2015)

Take any Gold plated coins for face value only period.
The US here alone has minted all kinds of Gold plated dimes, quarters & dollars etc..in the past and none are worth anymore then the original coins intent, except maybe to a collector ....if that.
Plated items must be in large bulk to attain any reasonable Gold especially after you remove overhead chemicals & your time. Base metals are at a all time low right now so that is a waste of effort & resources now too again unless in huge bulk.

Been there done that. 

Dave


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 28, 2015)

Figure about US $.01 (one penny) per sq.cm. on the plating. That's based on about 5 microinches (1/8 of a micron) gold thickness. It might be a little thicker but not much. Maybe double that at the very most. Do you know the dimensions of the bar?

Those bars are strictly a decorative item. They're not going to plate them any thicker than it takes to get a gold color. The seller has absolutely no idea of how much gold is on there.


----------



## mike6 (Mar 28, 2015)

GSP,
Straight to the point, with the math to back it up. You sir, are a constant asset.

mitch101, welcome to our forum. Here you will find the answer to any refining question you can imagine, only one problem, you first have to look for the answer yourself. Go to the "announcements" section that heads up each topic on the board index and surf the "new to the forum" announcements. I cannot stress how important this is to your stay here, mate. The powers that be are inundated with answering similar questions more than once, so in exchange for their vast, and I mean vast, knowledge, they ask only that your prove your sincerity by doing the required legwork in the form of the suggested reading, prior to posting. Send me a pm for noob questions, If I can help, I will.
Mike


----------



## MrMylar (Mar 28, 2015)

Mitch101 said:


> Now if I were to believe the seller and got 1 gram of 24K gold form it and with today's gold price as $1534 ish an ounce, making it $54 ish a gram, making my profit $45 ish. That's not including the copper that I had in solution.
> 
> Does this make sense and would this work ??


Sure, it would work, but your math/calculation is off the scale. Show where and when gold is/was $1,534 oz? I can tell you this much, it's been years. Gold is around $1,198.40 as of right now. 
Also, if you were to use AR to do what you say, you would dissolve the gold too, and it'll be mixed in the solution. Your best method would be to use diluted nitric first to dissolve everything except the gold, and then deal with the gold flakes/foil/shell.


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 28, 2015)

MrMylar said:


> Sure, it would work, but your math/calculation is off the scale. Show where and when gold is/was $1,534 oz? I can tell you this much, it's been years. Gold is around $1,198.40 as of right now.


Probably in Australia and Australian dollars. 8) 

http://goldprice.org/gold-price-australia.html

Göran


----------



## MrMylar (Mar 28, 2015)

g_axelsson said:


> MrMylar said:
> 
> 
> > Sure, it would work, but your math/calculation is off the scale. Show where and when gold is/was $1,534 oz? I can tell you this much, it's been years. Gold is around $1,198.40 as of right now.
> ...


Good point. I didn't think of that. :shock: 

But, if that item has at least 1g of Australian gold prices, the person would know that he/she could get more for it, being as though he/she said it's that amount of gold in it. And, as we all know that refine, people WILL inflate the amount of gold or any metal that they're trying to sell just to make that mark. If that person says it's at least 1g of gold in it and selling it that cheap, then there is probably less gold than said.

Just saying.


----------



## Mitch101 (Mar 28, 2015)

Thank you to every1 that has replied

Goldsilverpro, THE DIMENSIONS ARE 9.5cm x 4.5cm x 2mm thick, 
The prices were in Aus dollars, probably should have said that sorry, 

Mr Mylar, yes the AR would also dissolve the gold but that's why I said to use AP seeing as it's plated on copper, not AR.

And speaking for for how much gold it has on it, it's says up to 1 gram and it is a decorative peice so that's why I thought I would I ask the question, if it worth it and if I should trust the seller.

Thanx mike for opportunity to pm you  
Thank you again to every1 for your opinions on this I will take them all on board, there is such a wealth of information on this site its absolutely amazing !


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 29, 2015)

That's about 91cm2 and, therefore, about $.91 in gold, total. Maybe $1.82 if it's twice as thick as I think it is.


----------



## Mitch101 (Mar 29, 2015)

Ok thank you Goldsilverpro  I will defiantly remember that equation when doing plated stuff 

So in other words not worth it  thought it looked to good to be true.

Thanks again


----------



## bswartzwelder (Mar 29, 2015)

Mitch101,

Texting lingo is a big taboo on the forum. If you mean everyone, say everyone and not every1. People have been banned for this.

As has been said too many times to count, "If it sounds too go to be true, it probably isn't true". Many of the ads on eBay are written to make things sound better than they actually are. The military pieces you may find on eBay probably have the thickest gold plating.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 29, 2015)

Go to alibaba website and google gold plated coins or bars. You will see such amount of bling being offered for prices you will never believe is possible. 
Then these chinese coins find their way to ebay only to be sold for 10 times to 100 times of their value. 
I would not bid on any coins on ebay nowadays unless I dealt with seller before. Place is flooded with counterfeit junk, it is not like few years back. If you want to get gold there now you will be better off to watch for auctions for antique watch or watch cases.


----------



## jason_recliner (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi Mitch.

Are these the Zimbabwean 100 trillion dollar bars? I've seen those too. The important point to remember is that these contain *UP TO *1 gram of gold. This means they can contain just 1mg of gold and would still be legitimately fitting the description of up to 1.0g.

Weasel words are commonplace in advertising. In Victoria we have ads on the radio from National Tiles who are having a sale where you can "save up to 50% and more". So a maximum of at least 50%? Perhaps save a minimum of no more then 50%? It makes no sense at all, but it is aimed at the LCD of consumers.


----------



## rickbb (Apr 12, 2015)

The trick is the phrase, "up to a gram". 

Does not say it is a gram, just that it could be, maybe, sort of. In other words NOT.


----------

